# Spirit's "Support Halloween" Magnet



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey 3.00 dollars not bad for a store that is usually expensive.


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt (Jul 22, 2011)

Standard shipping is $6.95 though... I hope they have them in stores!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that! I hope they sell locally too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I so want one!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are awesome! I'll have to see if they have them at my Spirit this year.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I want one too! I'm actually putting some Halloween window clings on my car this year, but this is so much better!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I say we get the whole forum to buy them and help spread the message (definitely cheap enough)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The ribbon versions at Spirit are a great idea! 

Wonder if a few rectangle/bumper sticker size ones could be produced to sell with the Halloween Forum.com icon on them? I just love that little scythe holding JOL that greets us each time we log onto HF! *


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I absolutely will be getting one of those!!!!! Maybe my reaper victim will get one too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

just ordered 2.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, I definitely support Halloween.

But, I sure don't support that wacky idea $pirit had to change the date and only celebrate Halloween on the closest Saturday to Oct. 31st! Crazy!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Yes, I definitely support Halloween.
> 
> But, I sure don't support that wacky idea $pirit had to change the date and only celebrate Halloween on the closest Saturday to Oct. 31st! Crazy!


I dont get what you mean???


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It was a campaign they had last year or before, to change the celebrations of Halloween to the Saturday before the 31st, whatever date that happened to be. 

Like this year it would be celebrated & ToT'ed on Oct. 29th.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I am so completely sick of all the "support" ribbons I see on cars around here that I think these are exactly what I need! I really love the zombie brains ribbon. I'd have to buy extras though, because as soon as I parked in Walmart parking lot it would disappear.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> It was a campaign they had last year or before, to change the celebrations of Halloween to the Saturday before the 31st, whatever date that happened to be.
> 
> Like this year it would be celebrated & ToT'ed on Oct. 29th.


Really? Ive never heard of a campaign like that before. Never saw anything on here about it either. Huh.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> I am so completely sick of all the "support" ribbons I see on cars around here that I think these are exactly what I need! I really love the zombie brains ribbon. I'd have to buy extras though, because as soon as I parked in Walmart parking lot it would disappear.


I hear you, Madame Leota. Some people are very ignorant, and it is a definite possibility that they would make the magnets disappear. Have to remove it when parked, I guess



Shadowbat said:


> Really? Ive never heard of a campaign like that before. Never saw anything on here about it either. Huh.


I remember seeing it. I was a bit confused by it, actually, so don't feel bad, Shadowbat


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*So ordering one maybe two!*


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

spencers had the one about the vampire


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Shadowbat said:


> Really? Ive never heard of a campaign like that before. Never saw anything on here about it either. Huh.


This thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/83168-halloween-saturday-forever.html


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Buying this! Now I just need a "Support Spiders" magnet. If they made that one, I would buy a dozen of them and put them on every flat, metal surface I came into contact with.


----------



## Pandemic (Jul 23, 2011)

I got to have one!! Good Way to show our love.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Wish I could find a sticker like that for my back window. At least then it wouldn't "walk" away. The last mag. I had lasted about two years then finally fell of somewhere. Do love this idea though!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I absolutely will be getting one of those!!!!! Maybe my reaper victim will get one too.


That's a GREAT idea!!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm in. Along with the zombie one also!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice to see so many supporters. If anyone says no, I've got graves freshly dug and awaiting occupants...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, Garth!! How good is_* THAT *_gonna look on the Pumpkin???


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I need a job and a paypal account.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

When somebody actually gets theirs, could they please post the dimensions (height at least)? I'm curious to know how big it is before I buy one.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> Thanks, Garth!! How good is_* THAT *_gonna look on the Pumpkin???


That's immediately what I thought!

I love this magnet and the zombie one as well.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I so want one too but I'm not paying that much for shipping. We don't get a Spirit around here. If they get them in their store could someone please pick me up one? I'll pay you back for it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

SheerTerrorHaunt said:


> Standard shipping is $6.95 though... I hope they have them in stores!


Yipes! I hate when shipping costs more than what you're buying. I'd buy it in-store if available or add it in to another larger order.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Thanks, Garth!! How good is_* THAT *_gonna look on the Pumpkin???


You are welcome, MHooch. You're right, that would suit it perfectly



Crunch said:


> Man I need a job and a paypal account.


I have one, but not the other, and Paypal without funds isn't much good, trust me


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I am in for the zombie one....does anyone know when the Spirit stores start opening?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Yipes! I hate when shipping costs more than what you're buying. I'd buy it in-store if available or add it in to another larger order.


Thats because they ship FedEx


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Missed them online! Please post here if you see these in your local spirit stores.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jottle said:


> Missed them online! Please post here if you see these in your local spirit stores.


I noticed that they weren't online anymore the other day, too The stores had better be carrying them


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I WANT this magnet! I also want the Support Zombies one....and, of course, Lexington didn't get a Spirit store this year.  I've got to drive 65 miles to hit up the closest one. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

We need a Support HalloweenForum.com magnet! Or decal... adhesive would be harder to steal!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

If these aren't in stores I'm going to be massively sadfaced.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

ARGH!! I just saw this thread, went to the site, and they're sold out!!

This makes me very sad.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

They are indeed in the stores (at least at my store)! Our store opened on Wed. Picked one up and immediately put it on my car. It seems that's what's been missing, even though I didn't know it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloweeny78 said:


> They are indeed in the stores (at least at my store)! Our store opened on Wed. Picked one up and immediately put it on my car. It seems that's what's been missing, even though I didn't know it!


Great to know. Thanks.

Is your car's look complete now?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh i love those! i flat out refuse to pay that much shipping for a magnet though LOLOLOL


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Want. The closest Spirit store to us is about a 45 min drive to Louisiana.  But I think I may be taking a day trip out there for one of these and to see whats new for this year.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I will be heading to my store today and see if they have any. 
I definitely have to have one of these


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the only ribbon magnet i would EVER consider putting on my car. So cool.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Great to know. Thanks.
> 
> Is your car's look complete now?


I'm not generally a fan of much car decor, but I couldn't pass this up! Add a couple of tennis ball sized jack-o-lanterns in the corners of the rear window and it's all good!  ... that is, until the next Halloween item ....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in my $pirit store last night and they didn't have the magnets. 
The girl I asked was kind of clueless, though.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sadly, not a shock that the seasonal employees don't know every stick of inventory. I'll have to check my local location today and see if they have any out! Maybe even upload the page to my iPad so I can show it to them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Sadly, not a shock that the seasonal employees don't know every stick of inventory. I'll have to check my local location today and see if they have any out! Maybe even upload the page to my iPad so I can show it to them!


The ones at last year's store knew _nothing_ Trained monkeys would have likely made for better employees


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Our Spirit store had the support Halloween ribbon magnets, support Vampires and Support Zombies magnets. They were on a revolving display rack on the floor across from the checkout. We bought two Support Halloween ones but as it turns out it won't stick on Lil Ghouliette's old Saturn. Makes me wonder what the car is made of. She said the only places it would stick was the roof and top of the trunk.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> Our Spirit store had the support Halloween ribbon magnets, support Vampires and Support Zombies magnets. They were on a revolving display rack on the floor across from the checkout. We bought two Support Halloween ones but as it turns out it won't stick on Lil Ghouliette's old Saturn. Makes me wonder what the car is made of. She said the only places it would stick was the roof and top of the trunk.


i think most of the saturn's body is made from some type of plastic.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't go to any Spirit stores around me because none of them are open yet! 

I tried calling the one closest to me, using the number from the Spirit website, and the number is disconnected. Not a good start.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think most of the saturn's body is made from some type of plastic.


Yup, my girl scout troop went to a Saturn dealership and let us kick the cars because they were made out of some kind of plastic. It was fun.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Such a bummer that there's no way to get one of those here in Sweden, where support of Halloween is actually NEEDED, imo! lol  *le sigh* Might have to make a print out of a pic of it and tape it to the inside of my car window instead or something. LOL


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got back from driving out to the Spirit location. Peeked through the windows and they're not even close to being open -- even though they have a big sign that says "Opening in September". Now, I'm sure I can by called impatient, but it's already September 4th!! C'mon already!

Open, open, open!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Stupid plastic car! D: If only I had some kind of giant steel plate I could install in my trunk...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't know it until my wife told me, but while I was talking to the "clueless" girl, the manager of the store was on the phone with an employee of a DIFFERENT $pirit store who was telling her she had closed the store and there was some weird guy banging on the window wanting to come in and buy something. LOL She told her to just call the police!

Ok--which one of you was it????


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Must...Have...Several....

With 6 Spirit stores in metro-Richmond - plus 2 more within an hour of me - odds are at least one will have 'em....(maybe)


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I picked one up in store a few days ago! Picked one up at another Spirit for a friend yesterday. They're with all the little things that they sell close to the registers. The Support Halloween magnets looked like they were getting bought up much quicker than the Zombie and Vampire ones, so if you want one of these, I suggest you get it as soon as possible! Here's a picture I took of the magnet on my car:









They also had some really cute LED light key covers. A Jack-o-lantern, a cat, and a skull. I got the jack-o-lantern  Oh, and they have "I <3 Halloween" magnetic bumper stickers, as well! They're orange and black, and the heart has spiderwebs in it.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought both the I <3 Halloween magnet and the support halloween one. 
I also bought the decals of the family you but on the back of your car. 
I always said I would never buy those but they had ZOMBIE ones.
I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> I bought both the I <3 Halloween magnet and the support halloween one.
> I also bought the decals of the family you but on the back of your car.
> I always said I would never buy those but they had ZOMBIE ones.
> I couldn't pass them up.


I wish they would package zombie cats, zombie dogs and zombie birds separately for those of us with more than one animal.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have liked to get another dog one, since we have 2 dogs. 
Oh well. Im happy with everything I got


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

The Auditor:1150015 said:


> Must...Have...Several....
> 
> With 6 Spirit stores in metro-Richmond - plus 2 more within an hour of me - odds are at least one will have 'em....(maybe)


Save at least one for me  Are any stores open yet that you know of?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

If ours has them Im going to buy another one. Mines fading already.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Car needs a wash, but here is mine:


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

His and Hearse said:


> Car needs a wash, but here is mine:


I got this one and the one that says I love Halloween.


----------

